

What I hate about the 4-hour work week - ahalan
http://www.entrepreneurslife.com/thoughts/entry/what-i-hate-about-the-4-hour-work-week/

======
viscanti
Obvious link-bait. What the author hates most is the fact that he didn't write
the book, and isn't as successful of a writer. The 4-hour work week isn't for
everyone. There's all kinds of businesses, but the 4-hour work week can turn
people on to the idea of lifestyle businesses. Those aren't for everyone, and
running a non-lifestyle business as a lifestyle business is a mistake.

------
hugh3
The annoying tabloid-style one-sentence-per-paragraph formatting detracted
from the formatting.

 _Let me explain..._

is not a paragraph.

 _Which brings me to an interesting point._

is not only not a paragraph but not even a sentence.

------
vaksel
server seems to be down, but it's in Google cache

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:C1di7ez...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:C1di7ez-Y2sJ:www.entrepreneurslife.com/thoughts/entry/what-
i-hate-about-the-4-hour-work-
week/+http://www.entrepreneurslife.com/thoughts/entry/what-i-hate-about-
the-4-hour-work-week/&hl=en&client=firefox-a&gl=us&strip=1)

